# Riding and a New Tattoo



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

These are questions you should of asked your artist, they are the experts at how to care for the tat to make sure you don;t have issues. Sorry can't help, but would love to see your new ink.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

When mine was new I just slapped a gauze pad over it and held it on with some Vetwrap. Took it off after the threat of dirt was gone. Don't know how feasible this is for you, my tattoo is on my forearm and is about 6-7 inches long but skinny enough to cover easily with gauze. Once you're done peeling you shouldn't have any problems and won't even need to cover it. Don't forget the Vitamin E every day!

-- Kai


----------



## Triumvirate (Jan 24, 2015)

@Golden Horse honestly, I didn't even think about it while I was in there because I don't ride much anymore and I was just too excited about getting my first tattoo. I do work a very physically demanding outside job though so I did ask questions to the moon and back about that. My artist told me to try not to get it dirty and wear loose clothes so I'm trying to figure out that right now, specifically the loose clothes because this outline is right at the waistline so I rubbing just may be inevitable. But thank you for your reply and I would love to show you the outline! Just PM me and I'll show you. I'd love to post it in this thread but it's pretty low not that I'm going to flash anyone.

@Kaifyre Thank you for your suggestion! Yeah I was looking into putting some kind of pads over it and maybe tape it on. My tattoo extends from one hip to the other and then travels up the rib cage so I might could only vet wrap the big part otherwise I'll look like a mummy. Again thank you so much for your suggestion!


----------



## Capparouge (Oct 3, 2016)

I wouldent ride for atleast 4 weeks honestly (MIN 2-3). I have alot of tattoos, not on my belly but i know i wouldent ride if i just got one. on my arms and leg i had to be very careful riding.


----------



## Capparouge (Oct 3, 2016)

Kaifyre said:


> When mine was new I just slapped a gauze pad over it and held it on with some Vetwrap. Took it off after the threat of dirt was gone. Don't know how feasible this is for you, my tattoo is on my forearm and is about 6-7 inches long but skinny enough to cover easily with gauze. Once you're done peeling you shouldn't have any problems and won't even need to cover it. Don't forget the Vitamin E every day!
> 
> -- Kai


I would rec a unscented hypo allergenic moisturizer lotion avoid oils, like vitE oil, it wont breath well and will actually let ink come out more. 
and dont over apply the lotion either, similar results will happen, iv made this mistake myself.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Sorry, I should have specified, I meant lotion with vitamin E in it, and yeah don't just glop it on either. 

-- Kai


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

If you ride, tape saran wrap over the raw to keep it clean while you're around the horses. Remove it immediately after and wash off the sweat, then lightly lotion.

To minimize rubbing at the waistband, try a soft silk t- or tank top tucked in, and wear smooth-waist pants.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Lightly coat it with Aquaphor. That's what I've always used on tattoos. Heal beautifully.
Wear loose pants. It should be OK just don't do anything too strenuous, saran wrap can help too.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Depending on your job requirements, and possibly even for riding, bib overalls, or coveralls may help prevent rubbing at the waistline.


----------

